# New guys's collection



## tim huang (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi guys~ here is my collection, hope you guys like it.
Nigara SG2 Kiritsuke 210mm Gyuto. Teak wa handle +black buffalo horn

Moritaka A#2 150mm petty AS double edge deba

tadokoro-165mm Silver 3 Nakiri























both Nakiri and the Kiritsuke goes so smooth on ingredients like carrots, the surface is sooooo smooth~









A#2 petty goes well but I should've take the AS one.


----------



## Moooza (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey mate. Nice knives. That kiri tip gyuto looks great. What's next?


----------



## tim huang (Dec 14, 2021)

Moooza said:


> Hey mate. Nice knives. That kiri tip gyuto looks great. What's next?


thanks! 

i have ordered Yoshimi Kato AS 210mm Guyto western Micarta handle . but once I got the AS guyto. i am thinking about sell my SG2 Kiritsuke. i haven't decided yet.
Moritaka AS 165mm double edge deba
and a Sujihiki, I haven't decide what size should I go for. Currently I have a regular size kitchen. so no need for a 270mm or something bigger


----------



## stringer (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice start on your collection. Welcome to the forums


----------

